

Posterous is offline - cmalpeli

http://posterous.com/
======
sp332
Very related: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5305073> A tech from
Posterous got in contact with members of ArchiveTeam via Twitter
<https://twitter.com/vincentchu/status/308467595416334336> and then joined
IRC: <http://pastebin.com/YB0emvnY>

TL;DR Posterous and ArchiveTeam are working on a way to backup Posterous
before the deadline without accidentally DDoS'ing it.

